# Rest in peace Mr. Moo



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Hooch--Mr. Moo
Got ya Spring 2009, crossed the bridge January 29, 2021
Moo was not a GSD, but a very loved member of our family. 
He was such a fun dog, a "come along with me", "let's go" dog, but very obedient and stay by your side dog at the same time! A very loving boy!
My son had brought him home from a bbq, the people hadn't wanted to keep him, he was just running around loose on the property. Moo was so friendly and hung out with my son, they'd told him if you want that dog, you can have him, so he took him home and named him Hooch!
When my son moved out of state a couple years later, Hooch came to live with me.
Sometimes it just takes awhile for a dog meant to be with you to get there! 
His name broke down over the years to the family name of Mr. Moo/Moo!
My shepherds Cody and Clipper were older then and were tolerant of him, not best buddies, but everybody got along pretty well! Respective of each other!
Moo helped us through when Cody and Clipper went to the bridge. 
Moo went on many trips to see the grandkids at their home in Texas and meet ups at the lake, so many walks at the park and rides around town! He loved it! A great traveler!
Moo developed canine dementia about 2 years ago, it is a slow progression, but through out these times, he showed contentment. I am grateful I was able to be home and take care of him as the world changed for him, I wasn't able to do that with my shepherds, I still worked full time then.
He was getting weaker, we think by now he was 13/14, he would pace, get stuck, we'd blocked off parts of the house to help with that, we hand fed him, his hind end had started to sink if he stood too long. I didn't want him to get down real bad or have an emergency vet run. 
But he showed contentment and accepted our care as just as that's how it should be.
Moo had had kind of a rougher day when I made that call, he didn't want to eat and had slept most of the day, but on his last day he'd rallied, my son had asked if he'd be able to go for a last walk at the park, get him a hamburger, make it Mr. Moo day, and we did! After his walk and hamburger, he had a nap in his chair, he loved that chair with the sun shining on him! 
We love you buddy, I know Cody and Clipper were there to greet you!! 
Missing you! We will meet again!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Never an easy day, I'm so sorry for your loss. Mr. Moo sounds like he was a blessing to your family. As you were to him. Peace be with you.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Mr. Moo sounds wonderful - thank you for sharing his life with us. I am so sorry for your loss - RIP Mr. Moo.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

RIP MOO healthy and free


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)




----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you, he was a gift! These pictures were last day, dec10, 2021 and summer 2014


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. Sleep on Mr. Moo.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

What a wonderful life he had with you including a beautiful last day ending in his favorite chair. He looks like he was a kindly gentlman. I’m sorry for your loss. RIP Mr Moo.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m sorry for your loss. Mr. Moo and your family were blessed to have each other.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mr. Moo wants you to be not sad he is in a very good place!


----------



## melodyth (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I've only had 1 elderly dog with dementia, it's tough. Paco wasn't allowed outside without supervision, he was otherwise healthy, and would start to canter off.......... got to where he wasn't allowed outside unless he was on a leash. He was happy though. Then, when he started looking at his food like, "What is this, and what am I supposed to do with it?" Like you, we weren't going to wait. Gave him a good day, then said goodbye. Paco was a McNabb mutt we found on the road, we always keep any animal we find, if we can't find the owner.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear! Sending good vibes your way for Mr. Moo…


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you all! I still feel like I'm waiting to do something, caring for moo, his ashes are home now. I miss his company.
I'd never had a dog develope canine dementia either. Cody and Clipper were all there mind wise until the very end. It was slow and I think back maybe little things that I put down to just aging before the more "classic" symptoms started to come on, he was "diagnosed" in Jan or February 2019.
I took him on walks at the park on all good/good enough weather days, I think that helped being out in the fresh air, exercise. I started hand feeding him all his meals sometime in late October, as Honey Maid had said, it was kind of like "what am I dong?", but he'd come up and give his little contented sigh and eat his food like it was the norm! The pacing was not anxious, it was more like he was on his business. In the beginning I think it was more anxious, but maybe after a while, the meds, it was like a part of his daily routine, like checking the fence line. I realized more at the end that he'd pace till he couldn't, so I'd let him walk in and out a little while then lay him down. I'd felt like the walks at the park were kind of a extended pace, but like I said, he seemed to enjoy it, come home, stretch, take a nap. We'd blocked off the hall ways inside and the heat pump out side, the end of the bench outside, he would try to go behind or get stuck, but he wasn't persistent at trying to get through, a cardboard box, or like the bench I just sat a coffee can there, he didn't try to climb over or push through. 
I had looked on the forum about other members that had dealt with the dementia, there's not a lot, so I thought I'd say a little about it.
First time in many years, 30+ years I've been without a dog. I sure miss them.
Thank you all!


----------

